# FRAPS DX9 Error on Startup



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

I have DX11, is that what's causing this error on start up? Tried reinstalling DX9 but it always comes back.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never had that problem, but i would not have the program run on start up, only on demand. Try that see what happens?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2011)

reinstall fraps


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> reinstall fraps



This +1 ^




that should fix up any problems with direct x and Fraps..... your most likely just missing a file.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Tried that


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2011)

Go to windows\system32 and copy d3d9.dll as well as all d3dx9_**.dll should be 24 to 43 to the FRAPS folder


----------



## Goodman (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I have DX11, is that what's causing this error on start up? Tried reinstalling DX9 but it always comes back.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/FRAPS.png



Reinstalling DX9?

I hope you mean updating DX from micro$oft site , right?
It will take care of all DX missing that's included anything from Dx9 true Dx11

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Go to windows\system32 and copy d3d9.dll as well as all d3dx9_**.dll should be 24 to 43 to the FRAPS folder
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/Capture099.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/Capture098.png



Done Ill post again if it doesnt fix it.

Edit: Thanks


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Done Ill post again if it doesnt fix it.
> 
> Edit: Thanks



np, so I take it this fixed it?


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> np, so I take it this fixed it?



Havent tested yet, will post if it doesn't


----------



## bwanaaa (Sep 9, 2011)

unfortunately, none of this works. I found this on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgEaMLVvPjo
but it's for winXP
yahoo says this
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110615130014AArLKI8
unhelpful-use bandicam?
even the FRAPS forums leave u in limbo
http://frapsforum.com/threads/error-8-directx-error-on-fraps-with-bootup.469/


----------



## kromatik (Dec 4, 2011)

*how I fixed this*

I have a solution for this ... just applied this on my laptop after running into the same error.

I unchecked the option to run FRAPS when Windows starts, and I created a scheduled task to start it (via Task Scheduler) instead. The trick here is that you can choose to trigger the task at logon, but with a 30 seconds delay. This way I was able to avoid the error and still have FRAPS start automatically.


----------



## robinmgp (May 30, 2014)

Aceman.au said:


> I have DX11, is that what's causing this error on start up? Tried reinstalling DX9 but it always comes back.


 I have the same problem too but I'm on windows 8.1! Anything that uses directX says i dont have directx installed. they used to work perfect! when i opened dxdiag.exe it said everything was ok. so i tried an uninstaller but it said that i didnt even have direct x anymore. Here's a picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Directx setup says i already have 11 or newer. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2014)

http://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/download/details.aspx?id=35  for the latest directx installer.  If that doesn't work,  then you may need to re-install your video driver,  or change it to a different version.  If that doesn't work...  you've got problems!


----------



## Toothless (May 31, 2014)

I've ran into this issue multiple times, and all I do is keep trying until it gives in and works. 

Or, if you have an NVIDIA card, just use Shadowplay...


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2014)

It's funny,  I have an Nvidia card,  and there are times,  or games,  where snagit ect just won't capture...  fraps does.   It really is a good little standby capture app.....


----------



## Aceman.au (May 31, 2014)

My issue resolved itself magically.


----------

